# HELP desperately needed



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Hello all~

Sorry I haven't been active in so long. All is fine with me and my two furred ones.

This morning I got a heartbreaking e-mail from a friend of mine. She got a Maltese while teaching in South Korea. I've mentioned him in these forums before...a long time ago. His name is Marshmallow. Years after getting Marshy, my friend fell in love, got married, moved back to the States and now they have a little girl. They are being forced to give him up. This is not due to the economy, but rather due to Marshy's disposition. He has always been super possessive of my friend, has always had a painfully ear-splitting bark that he employs frequently, and has always believed himself to be THE King. Because she loves him so much, my friend has endured a lot of behavior problems from this dog and has tried everything to help him overcome his issues. But, now that she has a small, crawling child, she can no longer put up with his habit of marking things he deems his (especially when they are items the baby will put in her mouth), the way he shrilly barks and refuses to be quiet (nap time is not at all restful for baby who gets slammed into wakefulness frequently), and most of all, the aggression he shows. Marshy can be a very sweet dog and is quite a charmer, but he cannot be around this little girl for her own safety. He has already bitten her finger and her mom fears what could happen next. They've tried to find a vet who will de-bark him, but none will agree to it. And that would still leave the aggression and the toilet issues.

I've dogsat for Marshy in the past. He can be aggressive, charming, manipulative, and sweet all within minutes. He's certainly a character. My friend and I both think that he'd likely do well with an elderly person or elderly couple who spends a great deal of time alone. Someone hard of hearing would most likely find him easier to deal considering his volume and tendency to voice his opinion on just about everything. He loves to cuddle. He doesn't have male/female preference. He has so many good points, but also so many bad points and we all fear that finding someone who will work with him as much as his mother has will be difficult. This is certainly not a dog you can advertise on craigslist and find a good home for. Anyone taking him would need to know exactly what he/she is getting into and it'd probably be best if that person had experience in dealing with dogs like this.

Due to the economy, my friend and her husband have decided to return to Korea to teach. We all think that it would be far better for Marshy to find a new home in America than in Korea (yes, they still eat dogs there), but none of us really know how to go about finding one. 

Please, does anyone know of any Maltese rescue organizations or a person who might be able to help?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Argh...forgot to mention until too late to edit....Marshy has a poodle sister he adores. Naturally, in his own eyes, he's a big, rather buff dog that can hold his own with the big boys. He loves to be around other dogs.

EDIT: Someone just helped me realize knowing the location might be important. They are in Texas right now...El Paso.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue (NMR) recently took in 10 puppies from an Amish auction. They're buried.

if you know someone who can foster the dog, Mary Palmer (president of NMR) *may* be able to coordinate the adoption, but I am quite certain that her hands are more than full right now.

there are several other good rescues represented on this forum, among them: American Maltese Association and Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. perhaps someone will have more useful info than I do.

p.s. Marshy's a DOLL!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

ARGH~!~! I don't know why I thought they are in El Paso....they AREN'T. They're in Ft. Hood (about an hour from Austin).


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi there!!! good to see you!!!


Maybe Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue? 

http://www.scmradoption.com/

BTW sure miss sagas of your two little imps!!!!!!!!! How about giving us some catch-up... and photos!! :biggrin:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

You can contact Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue we have a foster in Texas but I don't know where. I know we are pretty full also


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He sure is a cutiepie.


----------

